# Best Spots in Dallas for Plants



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm from Phoenix but will be in Dallas, TX for work for a few days the week of 2/15. I will have very limited free time so I was hoping you fine folks could point me to the best spots that carry a good selection of plants & paraphernalia (clearly not talking your standard Petsmart assortment of goods)? 

Thanks in advance!
Reef


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fish gallery or Dallas North Aquarium. Try to go Friday afternoon or Saturday. They usually get their shipments in Thursday I think, but their stock can go fast.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

I've been to the Dallas North Aquarium and I agree with their selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks folks; much appreciated. Looking forward to making the two stops! 
Thanks again!
Reef


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

The fish gallery #1. #2. Dallas north aquarium.


----------

